# AI Report - 1/28



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

After getting skunked at Nicodemus bridge yesterday, I thought it can't get any worse at AI, in spite of dead winter. After all, people were catching crappies and Yellow perch in what I envision it to be a huge bath tub and I cound't get a tap with 2 poles!! I think I just stink with freshwater fishing that's all. 

I was actually joking to the fellas (Fishbait, Chump, AtlantaKing, Okimavich, & FingersAndClaws) yesterday about going to AI. But then I checked the weather and the no brainer was Bev had fresh bunkers.

So, I picked up my fresh bait and got to the beach at 9:00am. The weather wasn't too bad, just a little drizzle with moderate wind. It was dead until at around noon, while tending to my little campfire, my left pole had a nice hit. Oh, man, I was in a state of delight/shock. I expected doggies, but I knew this was a striper as she turned left and right. After I beached it, I quickly measured (it's a female as it has a huge belly full of roe) and released her. It measured at 22''. Man, that felt good (the fighting part). We'll, that was the first and last hit on the beach. 

At 2:00pm, I decided to pack it in and toss some lures at RT50 bridge. I got to the bridge around 3'ish and on my 5th cast or so, bam, a 19'' striper. We'll, that was also my 1st and last hit. I quit at 4:00pm.

Overall, it was a much better trip than I thought. I really expected few doggies and that's it, but nice pulleage to end the weekend.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Better than getting skunked !

Thats great man I am glad you got into some action.

You are a Storm Trooper Aren't you !


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yo P, did all that cold air somehow freeze your brain?  Your insane buddy, I have a feeling your fishing season is longer than most.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Glad to hear you got some pullage. I was afraid that one of Finger's skunks had jumped on your back. Watchout for Big O, it's definitely on him now.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Whoa there Tuna,

What a trooper!!! Congrats on the 2 stripers. I still can't believe you went out there after fishing for so long on Saturday. It just goes to show that we'd go to extremes to get the skunk off of us.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the report Tuna. Can't believe you fished in this cold. It must have been freezing at AI.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Thanks For............*

The Report Tuna


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fingersandclaws said:


> Yo P, did all that cold air somehow freeze your brain?


Yes it did!!! 

Seasalt, it was a little cool, but not that bad.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

impressive, most impressvie


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Peter
Was there other fishing AI ?....Peter your a true " Angler "!!!!!!!!!!!

Stay warm


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*No.*

Just I, me, and myself!! Same on the bridge.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the report. I wanted to get down there saturday but I got tied up doing chores. I thought about it Sunday morning but the forecast was calling for rain.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Doormat,*

I actually thought you'd be there. The weather forecasters screwed up again. It drizzled all morning, then stopped, then drizzled again. I didn't bother wearing my raingear.


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Tunafish,I was just south of the bullpen and caught four[14,20,23,26]all caught on chowder clam from Bev on the low tide.From 10am to 2:30pm not even a bump for the rest of day.No takers on bunker.Was alittle airish and damp but tolerable and the water was real clean down where we were.Wish I knew you were down,would like to of meet you as well as others on the board.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Cluck,*

I probably saw you drove by. I think from 9:00-2:00pm, I think I only saw maybe 2 vehicles drove down that way. I was at the 4x4 challenged area. Yeah, next time you see a short Asian dude with 2 poles (1 with yellow taped in 4 sections), please stop by and say hi. Sounds like you did pretty good in spite of this time of year anyway. Yeah, I have to agree, I thought the water looked pretty clear where I was too. Fishing condition wasn't all that bad. Yeah, it was a one and done deal for me. I was expecting some doggies. Last time I was there, I was pulling some 30 inches dogs and they fought pretty good. But can't complain though!!


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Tunafish,I was in a blue dodge.I'm looking at giving it a go next weekend pending water temperature.I do not think the fresh bunker will last long now but the last three trips in four weeks to AI chowder clam has been the best producing bait on stripers for me.Looking forward to the fling at AI to meet you all in the spring.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Cluck,

Sounds good. I'll see you in the spring fling...


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*ai sat.*

i hope the weather is somewhat tolerblenext sat.i'm going to take my dad fishing for the first time.he will be drinking coffee i'll have cocktails nice fire cain't beat that.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Doug, good luck with that and enjoy the time with your dad cause it's gonna be coooold...


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Tunafish,

I'm gonna start calling you Eskimo Pete! Glad you caught some fish and had a great time.

Blue Heron


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*aisat.*

you never know might break almcrenoulds record rockfish


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

its going to be really cold probably around the teens. But good luck and hope you have fun :fishing:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Tunafish = a braver and better fisherman that I!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Agreed! There ain't no way I'm going out there in this weather. Frost on our breath, runny nose, cold hands I can take. However, I draw the line when I have to dodge ice floes when I'm casting.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Thanks...*



TunaFish said:


> After getting skunked at Nicodemus bridge yesterday, I thought it can't get any worse at AI, in spite of dead winter. After all, people were catching crappies and Yellow perch in what I envision it to be a huge bath tub and I cound't get a tap with 2 poles!! I think I just stink with freshwater fishing that's all.
> 
> I was actually joking to the fellas (Fishbait, Chump, AtlantaKing, Okimavich, & FingersAndClaws) yesterday about going to AI. But then I checked the weather and the no brainer was Bev had fresh bunkers.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the report TunaFish...you`re a true fishermen...:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Way to go.


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*ai blue christmaseve*

urllink//i148photobucket


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*ai bluefish christmas eve*

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s8/dugl/100_0029.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*first ai big blue christmas eve*


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Very nice!!!! Here ya go Doug*

<img src="http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s8/dugl/100_0029.jpg">


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Sweeet Doug 

I'm going to try and catch one of those big AI blues on topwater this spring


----------

